# Wich is the best german seller of the sx pro?



## Ducky_The_Duck (Jun 18, 2018)

I'm looking on the official website of resellers but they seem a bit sketchy, wich one of them is the best one? ( i want shipping to romania btw )


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 18, 2018)

None from TX’s reseller list ships from Germany. Best use a reseller that ships from the EU or try asking for a “hook-up” on a popular german warez board.


----------



## Rodnex (Jun 18, 2018)

Well I bought it from  vartis.net  but they ship from China.. since saturday the order is "shipped" well we will see if it will every arrive :X


----------



## Wolf2000 (Jun 18, 2018)

I ordered by vartis.net also and already got an DHL tracking number, but it was not shipped yet - only registered.
Hopefully it will be shipped soon. I tried to contact them, but [email protected] doesn't work... no way to contact them...

So waiting for news here...


----------



## maruuu07 (Jun 18, 2018)

I ordered from Online-Trends. Shipping to Germany takes 5-10 Days but 1st and 2nd batch are sold out. Mine will arrive in Germany around the 20th.


----------



## shinyrocara98 (Jun 18, 2018)

I bought from Elespiel.de and it will arive maybe today maybe tomorrow, its already shipped and the Tracking number says it will arive very soon

Gesendet von meinem TA-1053 mit Tapatalk


----------



## putanawe (Jun 18, 2018)

Elespiel[dot]de does not work for me... I think you are talking about elespiel[dot]com
Does your shipping info say it's already in germany?


----------



## ken28 (Jun 18, 2018)

Wolf2000 said:


> I ordered by vartis.net also and already got an DHL tracking number, but it was not shipped yet - only registered.
> Hopefully it will be shipped soon. I tried to contact them, but [email protected] doesn't work... no way to contact them...
> 
> So waiting for news here...


the email adress works now.


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 18, 2018)

Check Google


----------



## MiNiMaG (Jun 18, 2018)

Take shop01media
They ship from Poland and are thrustful

Die versenden aus Polen und sind vertrauenswürdig


----------



## linuxares (Jun 18, 2018)

MiNiMaG said:


> Take shop01media
> They ship from Poland and are thrustful
> 
> Die versenden aus Polen und sind vertrauenswürdig


Or Sweden for that matter


----------



## shinyrocara98 (Jun 18, 2018)

putanawe said:


> Elespiel[dot]de does not work for me... I think you are talking about elespiel[dot]com
> Does your shipping info say it's already in germany?


Yeah sorry i mean elespiel.com  

Yes its already in Germany, its Just a City away from my current location, but i have to wait another day i think :/

Gesendet von meinem TA-1053 mit Tapatalk


----------



## drkalle (Jun 18, 2018)

Vartis hat das Teil auf lager und versendet aus Deutschland


----------



## dezi (Jun 18, 2018)

drkalle said:


> Vartis hat das Teil auf lager und versendet aus Deutschland


Visa Karte geht nicht, ist wohl ein System Problem. Also momentan nur per MasterCard bestellbar.
Hab gerade mal ne mail geschrieben ob sie noch andere Zahlungsmethoden haben und ob sie den wirklich auf Lager haben.

Visa Card doesn't work, seems to be a system error on their side. So only MasterCard at the moment.
I wrote an email and asked, if they really have it in stock, and if some other payment methods are available.


----------



## Brawl345 (Jun 18, 2018)

dezi said:


> Visa Karte geht nicht, ist wohl ein System Problem. Also momentan nur per MasterCard bestellbar.
> Hab gerade mal ne mail geschrieben ob sie noch andere Zahlungsmethoden haben und ob sie den wirklich auf Lager haben.


This is an english speaking forum


----------



## dezi (Jun 18, 2018)

Brawl345 said:


> This is an english speaking forum


And you quote me, instead of the german post i replied to? oO


----------



## Brawl345 (Jun 18, 2018)

dezi said:


> And you quote me, instead of the german post i replied to? oO


Meant both of you obviously.


----------



## tellymaneli (Jun 18, 2018)

I'm pretty sure the vartis did not ship from Germany. The site looks like it but it is shipped overseas. An imprint is missing too.
I have ordered now at elespiel. com. I'm curious when the pay link comes.


----------



## enarky (Jun 18, 2018)

maruuu07 said:


> I ordered from Online-Trends. Shipping to Germany takes 5-10 Days but 1st and 2nd batch are sold out. Mine will arrive in Germany around the 20th.


Out of curiosity, have you asked them or did they send you a mail?


----------



## maruuu07 (Jun 18, 2018)

enarky said:


> Out of curiosity, have you asked them or did they send you a mail?


It says so on their Website, for everyone to see. It also says "We are now accepting pre orders for the 3rd batch. Availability: 3rd Batch Available in 3 weeks". Actually not the first time people have overloocked generally available information regarding the SX.
I should also say that I cancled my order of the SXPro (by writing to their customer Service, it took around 12 hours for them to cancle it) and bought the SXOS only. In my eyes, there is no need for it, I see why most people want it but its not for me.

The SXOS will be Available on the 20th. Thats two days after the review Versions get delivered (wich is today), meaning reviews will be released by tomorrow and we can download the OS the day after tomorrow. 
The release is delayed because it took longer to ship the review copys and the SX will not be released before the reviews are in (obviously). Sucks but we`ll have clarity in a couple of days


----------



## Ducky_The_Duck (Jun 19, 2018)

MiNiMaG said:


> Take shop01media
> They ship from Poland and are thrustful
> 
> Die versenden aus Polen und sind vertrauenswürdig



It's says it's on preorder rn, do they ship them as soon as i order or dies it take a while for it to arrive?


----------



## Wolf2000 (Jul 19, 2018)

does anyone from germany received their SX PRo yet? I am still waiting for mine since 1,5 month now... ordered by Vartis.net (official reseller) and the parcel is still in China... Hopefully it will arrive urrive until end of this monthg - also don't know which wave I am ... ordered on 3rd of June...


----------



## Voridten (Jul 19, 2018)

Ducky_The_Duck said:


> It's says it's on preorder rn, do they ship them as soon as i order or dies it take a while for it to arrive?



Preliminary restock date: 2018-08-02
The current shipment for July is now sold out. Next shipment should arrive ~August 2nd

I think that speaks for itself.


----------



## geheim (Jul 19, 2018)

Wolf2000 said:


> does anyone from germany received their SX PRo yet? I am still waiting for mine since 1,5 month now... ordered by Vartis.net (official reseller) and the parcel is still in China... Hopefully it will arrive urrive until end of this monthg - also don't know which wave I am ... ordered on 3rd of June...



Yes I received mine a week ago. Preordered froh stargate3ds.com They shipped from China, but delivery was quite fast anyway.


----------



## Quiggy (Jul 19, 2018)

I have a SX PRO but I don't need it anymore ... Internal Trinket mod... PM me if you want it


----------



## Wolf2000 (Jul 19, 2018)

geheim said:


> Yes I received mine a week ago. Preordered froh stargate3ds.com They shipped from China, but delivery was quite fast anyway.


When did you order yours?


----------



## geheim (Jul 19, 2018)

I preordered around mid-june - Item was sent June 29th and I received it last week on Tuesday if I remember correctly.


----------



## starburst (Jul 20, 2018)

geheim said:


> Yes I received mine a week ago. Preordered froh stargate3ds.com They shipped from China, but delivery was quite fast anyway.


Hey, I am also looking for a reliable store. Do you mean *stargate3ds.uk* ? The store you mentioned does not seem to offer SX Pro.


----------



## geheim (Jul 20, 2018)

stargate3ds.com.de is the exact Name of the shop


----------



## Wolf2000 (Jul 26, 2018)

As long as my parcel delivery takes I am a bit concerend about its arrival... I orderd by vartis.net - anyone experienced with that official TX reseller or ordered there to?
If I have a look at my parcel stauts it looks so - request to vartis said, my parcel was forgotten and is in delivery now... but the status show some other information withou changes since along time...

Do you have any advice for me or information about the current delivery status of SX Pro? (especially for germany?)
Does any reseller has the pros available? some states they have or deliver before beginnig of august...


----------



## Wolf2000 (Jul 27, 2018)

maruuu07 said:


> I ordered from Online-Trends. Shipping to Germany takes 5-10 Days but 1st and 2nd batch are sold out. Mine will arrive in Germany around the 20th.


Hey - did you already get yours?
Does anyone from germany recieved their SX Pro already - could state when you ordered yours and where?

Thanks!


----------



## Mark2333 (Jul 27, 2018)

Wolf2000 said:


> As long as my parcel delivery takes I am a bit concerend about its arrival... I orderd by vartis.net - anyone experienced with that official TX reseller or ordered there to?
> If I have a look at my parcel stauts it looks so - request to vartis said, my parcel was forgotten and is in delivery now... but the status show some other information withou changes since along time...
> 
> Do you have any advice for me or information about the current delivery status of SX Pro? (especially for germany?)
> Does any reseller has the pros available? some states they have or deliver before beginnig of august...



Yes, Most of sites say Stock will be in August, it seems that currently no one get SX Pro.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Ducky_The_Duck said:


> I'm looking on the official website of resellers but they seem a bit sketchy, wich one of them is the best one? ( i want shipping to romania btw )


The TX resellers, most of them are shipping from CN, many can send directly from USA(3ds-flashcard/mochipsdirect), as for the European ones, shop01media.com, its shipping country is Poland. Oh, a lot of resellers have warehouses in FR too.


----------



## maruuu07 (Jul 27, 2018)

Wolf2000 said:


> Hey - did you already get yours?
> Does anyone from germany recieved their SX Pro already - could state when you ordered yours and where?
> 
> Thanks!


Yup 2 friends ordered there, both arrived this month


----------



## Wolf2000 (Jul 31, 2018)

so customer support of vartis.net is horrible - they currently don't know where my parcel is...
I warn people to order there! I ordered there because it was an official reseller of TX and thought it was a good decision...


----------



## Henri-ici (Aug 2, 2018)

You can buy from sxflashcard, they ship worldwide, including Germany, and they really have it in stock.


----------



## Wolf2000 (Aug 2, 2018)

Henri-ici said:


> You can buy from sxflashcard, they ship worldwide, including Germany, and they really have it in stock.


Thanks! Have a look at that side, from where does sxflashcard deliver? Preferred is a fast delivery and not again 2 month of waiting.

Yesterday I canceled my order by mail with claim to get a full refund of my money - hopefully they will return the money - otherwise I think this is still impudence to highlight this seller as official reseller of TX! Or it still is because i don't know where my parcel is and nobiy could tell me since beginnin of July...


----------



## Wolf2000 (Aug 5, 2018)

...so unfortunately no news vom vartis.net... no status, no delivery, no reund information - no contact at all... very disappointed for loosing my money by an official TX reseller 
Any advice from somebody?


----------



## Hazardfox (Aug 24, 2018)

My opinion is the best reseller for Germany : elewelt.net

+Great Chat Support
+ Great price value

I pay with Paypal 

Thanks to Elewelt.net and Lisa


----------



## Sneijdel (Aug 24, 2018)

Everyone should go with elewelt.net!
I've ordered a license for SXOS. 20 minutes later I received them.

In past I've ordered a 3DS flashcard there, too.
Never dissapointed, friendly customer support and (hell yeah!) they are as fast as possible.


----------

